# Medication for Germany?



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We are going to germany, the Moselle Valey, for the first time with our dogs at the end of the month. Are there any pests/parasites in particular that we should medicate against? We normally just use Advantix and Advocate.

Malcolm


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

I went to the Mosel in July and the dogs didn't pick up any ticks there, but the Black forest was rife with them and I was removing up to half a dozen a day from each dog, despite having treated them with frontline before I left the UK.
Given that there isn't much livestock in the Mosel I doubt if you'll have a problem, just don't let the dogs eat the grapes!
Have a good trip, it's a beautiful area.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get Scalibor collars for the dogs.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scalibor-Collar-Small-Medium/dp/B0051GOLAI

Shop around prices fluctuate wildly.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Just back from there. The dog did pick up one tick in the Black Forest, but nothing along the Moselle. She has her tick treatment posted from our vet every month and we took a spare of that. We took our own worm treatment too (as that is also posted to us for use every 3 months), so when it came to getting her pet passport signed the vet didn't charge us at all (result!).

We always take some eye drops along too as she is prone to getting gummy eyes, probably due to charging through bushes - not that she was off lead at all for our trip - far too much wildlife for our greyhound cross to cope with!

Have fun. We love the Moselle, we also went to the area called the German Wine Route - absolutely gorgeous villages and loads of stellplatz actually among the vines on vineyards.

Lesley

Edit - Forgot to say we have a tick remover that we got from a German chemist, which is great. It's like a credit card with a v-slit in the side. It is very effective at getting the whole tick out.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a lovely place to visit. Our Whippet would have to stay on lead too!


----------

